# Crocheted water balloons



## DeeAnna (May 26, 2018)

School is out or almost out in most parts of the US, and many parents are going to be looking for ways to keep their kids busy and engaged. I stumbled across a quick project for crocheters that appealed to my funny bone -- crocheted water balloons. They are basically a pouch made with bulky yarn that looks a bit like a real water balloon.

The idea is to soak the crocheted pouch in water rather than fill plastic balloons, and then use the soppy wet pouch just like a water balloon. Safer, reusable, less messy, may use less water, but every bit as wet and crazy as the real thing. 

http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crocheted-water-balloons/


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2018)

Thankyou for the link. I now have a way to use up my leftover blanket yarn.


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2018)

What a cute idea. Carolyn, I think these would sell at your markets, especially if they are easy and quick enough to price them on the lower side or sell them in a set of several (6-12 say). Eco friendly water balloons. I like it.


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2018)

I am going to make up some and see about selling them. Any ideas how much I could charge for one? Looks like you can make them for under $1 purchasing the yarn with a 40% off coupon


----------



## DeeAnna (May 26, 2018)

One of the comments to the article says this --

"...I’ve found to get the best result you really want to use the Bernat Blanket yarn. When I tested these balloons out, I found even a knock-off polyester yarn similar to Bernat Blanket was far inferior when it came to absorbency and softness...."



The Youtube video (above) is amusing, but the presenter did a good job evaluating the best kind of yarn to use and the safety and fun aspects of this idea. Her young product testers are terminally cute.

edit: As far as price, yes, I agree the blanket yarn would be about $1 per balloon or a bit more if regular price -- less if you got a good coupon deal. 

As far as the cost of your time, I think they'd work up pretty fast and easy. Only 7 rounds of double and single crochet. I'm a beginner/intermediate crocheter and after making a couple-three of these, I think even I would be able to do one without referring to the pattern and while watching TV or talking to someone. So it's not like you'd have to focus only on the crochet. 

I hate pricing things, but my first guess is maybe $3 per balloon, or 4 for $10. What do you think?


----------



## cmzaha (May 27, 2018)

I just made some for my granddaughter to test, took about 10 min each. Not sure I will make them to sell since they are pretty boring . I much prefer to make hats and shawls


----------



## amd (May 30, 2018)

But... @cmzaha I want to buy them! I might have to get my sister to teach me crochet. I need something to do with my hands while at slow craft shows, and I know a bunch of kids that would use these. Maybe an adult or ten...


----------



## DeeAnna (May 30, 2018)

I get bored pretty easily with things like this too, so I doubt I could do these little balloons for hours on end. But if I have something else to occupy my mind (conversation, TV, radio, etc.) while my fingers hook away on autopilot ... and lots of breaks ... it's not too bad.


----------



## penelopejane (May 30, 2018)

amd said:


> But... @cmzaha I want to buy them! I might have to get my sister to teach me crochet. I need something to do with my hands while at slow craft shows, and I know a bunch of kids that would use these. Maybe an adult or ten...



It's great to do while you are watching TV too. 
If you find a stitch you are not familiar with look it up on the internet.  People have amazingly good how to videos on you tube.  Good idea to get your sister to show you how to hold the crochet hook correctly from the beginning so you don't learn bad habits that can be painful if crocheting for a long time.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 30, 2018)

I agree, PJ -- thank goodness for Youtube. I'm a lefty. I can usually follow a right-hander's demo especially for simpler stitches, but for the more complicated ones, it's sure nice to watch a lefty version of a video so I don't have to do all the extra mental processing. Thank goodness many crocheters who do videos are now providing both.


----------



## cmzaha (May 30, 2018)

amd said:


> But... @cmzaha I want to buy them! I might have to get my sister to teach me crochet. I need something to do with my hands while at slow craft shows, and I know a bunch of kids that would use these. Maybe an adult or ten...


If you decide to try to learn to makes these I would order this Crochet Hook, since it will slide through the blanket yarn and has a cook hook for catching the yarn. Most, including wood hooks do not go through this type of yarn smoothly. There are some fun easy hat patterns that adapt to this yarn also


----------



## zanzalawi (May 31, 2018)

I love Mikey from the crochet crowd!
I didn’t know there was bernat blanket stripes balls out now, gah, keep me away from the craft store!

I should try to bust out half a dozen or something for my wee folks this summer

Thanks for posting this @DeeAnna


----------



## shunt2011 (May 31, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I agree, PJ -- thank goodness for Youtube. I'm a lefty. I can usually follow a right-hander's demo especially for simpler stitches, but for the more complicated ones, it's sure nice to watch a lefty version of a video so I don't have to do all the extra mental processing. Thank goodness many crocheters who do videos are now providing both.


I too am a lefty.  I taught myself how to crochet when I was about 12 from a Better Homes & Garden handbook.  My mom was able to teach my sisters but I just didn't grasp it watching her then.  I also taught myself how to tie a tie.  I tried to learn how to knit but never got beyond very basic.  That book was awesome back then.

Those balloons are a cool idea.


----------



## amd (May 31, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> If you decide to try to learn to makes these I would order this Crochet Hook, since it will slide through the blanket yarn and has a cook hook for catching the yarn. Most, including wood hooks do not go through this type of yarn smoothly. There are some fun easy hat patterns that adapt to this yarn also



@cmzaha did you mean to link a crochet hook, or was it something in the video that was mentioned? I haven't watched the video yet, I was going to wait until I see my sister on Sunday so I wouldn't chicken out before even talking to her about it.


----------



## cmzaha (May 31, 2018)

amd said:


> @cmzaha did you mean to link a crochet hook, or was it something in the video that was mentioned? I haven't watched the video yet, I was going to wait until I see my sister on Sunday so I wouldn't chicken out before even talking to her about it.


Oops, looks like I forgot the link, that is for a crochet hook  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NZF0TY4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## amd (May 31, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 1, 2018)

i tried the clover hooks, i thought the ergnomic boye hooks were more comfy for my paws
better deal on them at fred meyer's than amazon, they were about $4 each there or at michaels with a coupon
http://a.co/70wJxCs


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 1, 2018)

Just shows why there are so many different hooks. I cannot use the  Boyle hooks and they do not slide through the bulky yarns as well. At least for me


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 1, 2018)

Yesss! And as much as I love my rubbery ergonomic ones- I’d really like a set of some beautiful warm wood one of these days [emoji1]


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 1, 2018)

I have 2 sets of, not cheap wood, and they are not all that great. These are one of the nicest I have found for work https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006H7QWUC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

 I have a couple of these and they are really bad, at least for me, to long and to heavy on the turned end  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001144SRA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MuddleDesigns (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh shoot that's cute!


----------



## Escott752 (Jul 19, 2018)

This is so fun!  Thanks for posting


----------

